# Looking For Turkey Lease



## CharrDad (Oct 20, 2016)

Looking for good property with lots of birds. I don't have time to hunt deer (too busy fly fishing this time of year), but want a place I can get away to in the spring for long weekends without bumping into a bunch of other hunters. I'm glad to pitch in on club workdays, camp maintenance, etc.

Camping (primitive) on property or close by is a big plus.
I'm a responsible hunter over 40 and can guarantee zero drama.
Thanks in advance,
Todd


----------



## CharrDad (Nov 2, 2016)

TTT Still looking...


----------



## CharrDad (Nov 17, 2016)

TTT, whatcha got?


----------



## CharrDad (Dec 9, 2016)

Ttt


----------



## CharrDad (Dec 16, 2016)

Still looking...


----------

